# FV Voyager Phase 2



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hi everyone, AZbuilder here. Someone I think it was Lloyd Collins told me in another thread (seehttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2229363#post2229363) that a variance of the paint scheme for the "Voyager" would not be concidered the "Voyager" except as a second season replacement ship. and to some degree I have agree with him. So with that in mind, I went on with my build of Moebius "Voyager" as a Year 2 vehicle. The basic model is the same except I added navigation lights, striping and made my own decals. So now it don't look so sterile. so, now for your viewing pleasure the "Voyager 2". Please let me know what you think and also, additional pictures can be viewed at my site at

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/fantastic-voyage-f40/

Enjoy

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Very original. I really like that 'The Voyager' decal on the side by the wing.

That CMDF logo, however, was the one used in the movie. The cartoon CMDF logo was different. It even meant something slightly diffent ( 'Deterrent' in the movie, 'Defense' in the cartoon ). This is NOT a criticism, mind you, just a clarification.

nice job.

- GJS


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool update!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I like it!!!!!! great job!!...Jeff


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Phase 2*



> That CMDF logo, however, was the one used in the movie. The cartoon CMDF logo was different. It even meant something slightly diffent ( 'Deterrent' in the movie, 'Defense' in the cartoon ). This is NOT a criticism, mind you, just a clarification.
> 
> nice job.
> 
> - GJS


 You are correct "Batman" the logo is different between the movie and the cartoon. but, if you will notice I changed the origional logo slightly. I took out the medical sign or Caduceus in the middle and replaced it with the cartoon logo. No problem.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, I am glad my suggestion inspired you to build such an awesome ship! It looks like it is real, with the decals, and lights. The CMDF changed logo looks so cool!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

AZbuilder said:


> You are correct "Batman" the logo is different between the movie and the cartoon. but, if you will notice I changed the origional logo slightly. I took out the medical sign or Caduceus in the middle and replaced it with the cartoon logo. No problem.


The decals do liven it up a bit. Since it's non-canon, based on a hypothetical second season (and of a cartoon show at that), you're free to decorate the thing whatever way you want. You could do a _Voyager_ with USAF markings, or the Coca-Cola logo for that matter.

Looks bitchin'!


----------



## abacero (Oct 24, 2005)

Wonderful job!!! Very imaginative!! How you power the lights?

Best regards,

Alberto

_"There's always possibilities".- Spock_


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Light Power Source*

The 8 LEDs I used in my build uses a 9 Volt power source that is either a 9V battery or a wall outlet power supply. but, unfortunatly 2 of the LEDs burned out and those are in the main cabin so there is no way to replace them.  

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Lights out-stealth mode.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Very cool!

Like the navigation lights!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

And nicely done, at that!

- GJS


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Hooray for Moebius*

Thanks guys for the positive comments. It sure was fun doing this kit that I missed out on the first time around. So out goes a big cheer to Moebius for giving us a chance to make up what we misssed and not have to pay out the nose for this "Grail" kit. *YAAAY For Moebius*

John
AZbuilder
*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*WOW!!* Hey John that rocks! Very original and very cool! :thumbsup: 

Did you use resistors with 'each' LED?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

AZbuilder said:


> You are correct "Batman" the logo is different between the movie and the cartoon. but, if you will notice I changed the origional logo slightly. I took out the medical sign or Caduceus in the middle and replaced it with the cartoon logo. No problem.


Yes -- with an upside down Vulcan IDIC replacing the caduceus  (I hope you spelled that right, cuz I really have not clue!!!) - all in all, excelent ideas and from what I can see, a very nice build! 

I was thinking of doing something different with mine as well -- perhaps getting some of that Alclad II metal paint and give it a silver "bare metal" surface rather than white! No time to fool with it now, but it's here in the box for when I do have the time!

Great work John!

--Henry


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Resistors*

Yes Fluke, I used resistors on each LED. but I think I used the wrong ones for the cabin illumination since those two are burned out.  Henry now that you mention it, it does look like a upside down IDIC but I assure it is the correct logo as seen on the uniforms and on the side of the building of CMDF headquarters as seen in the title sequence of the show. But after all it was only a Saturday morning cartoon show. :freak: 

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

AZbuilder said:


> Henry now that you mention it, it does look like a upside down IDIC but I assure it is the correct logo as seen on the uniforms and on the side of the building of CMDF headquarters as seen in the title sequence of the show. But after all it was only a Saturday morning cartoon show.


John --

I was just messing with you! But, truthfully, I was unaware that there was an actual logo in the cartoon series.... so I'm WAY off base here! I just saw it and thought "IDIC" and thought I'd bring it up!

You really did a great job on that piece -- and you've inspired me to do other (different) things when I attempt my build! It's such a cool, nostalgic piece of plastic (especially if you had one as a kid, and I did!) but it could be a lot more!

--Henry


----------

